# Anyone Here Build Props?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just curious if anyone else who visits here builds any of their own stuff. I do as it's the best way to get exactly the kinds of props you want. Alot of the stuff on the market is either too cutesy, too cheesy, or too damned expensive.

Any ambitious haunters frequenting this site?


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I built some Halloween props last year and a few years ago too. I built wooden gravestones and crosses, an old wooden fence, Universal Classic Monsters (static props: Dracula, The Mummy, Frankenstein and his Bride, and the Wolfman), and other stuff for the cemetery. Where I live there's not much stuff for Halloween except costumes and masks and those cheesy plastic tombstones or other garbage props. So I decided to build everything myself. It's much more fun too. This year I don't know if I'm going to add anything new. I'll probably keep the Monsters and the cemetery but just change the look a little bit. And I probably won't use the fog machine I bought last year. As soon as it was windy a little bit, all the fog would go away.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think most store-bought props, no matter where you are suck. I really feel that's why so many of us build our own stuff... it just looks so much better, and often times costs much less than a store-bought prop anyway.

I hear you with the fog. It's a real crapshoot as to whether or not the wind will behave itself. I say since I already have the fog machine, I may as well use it regardless of the wind factor because I think it'd be a waste to just let it sit in my barn and rot away.

Good to see another do-it-yourselfer here! Feel free to post about your prop-building exploits.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I constructed my own life-size Freddy Krueger. I used chicken wire to create the frame (ouch, ouch, ouch!!!  ) and then dressed him up with my Krueger costume from last year. I attached a styrophome (shoot, is that how you spell that?) head -- the one that I got with the mask, to display it on -- and rigged up the glove and a fake hand. All in all, very realistic -- and on Halloween night, the kids just loved it. They thought it was real. This year I plan on making a second one and doing a "Freddy VS. Jason" theme. 

(Mind you, there was a lot of other decorations, but that really was the best one of all -- plus the awesome spotlights and music helped make the mood!) :voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just wanted to shoot this thread to the top..I think it is amusing.

The question is still good...How many of us build props as opposed to buying them, and why?

what are your opinions, advantages, disadvantages to both?

Just curious.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I build most of mine. I try to work in store bought props but I usually end up
modifing them after a while anyway  depending on how much time I have.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Last year was my first year to attempt building props. I've always just waited til Vlad built his props and then helped with set up. 
I started working with latex and styrofoam heads and built a few ground risers last year, then moved onto making wire and latex creations and now this year I've added working on tombstones as well.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

So far this year...have almost completed the vampire in the box and the Monster in the Box prop and human BBq and spider webbed Blucky are well on thier way (all ideas I shamelessly took from Zombie-F, thank you very much!) I am going to play around next weekend for the first with some monster mud, pvc and chicken wire to make a life size prop...the latex from cinematex from ebay that was recommended here is amazing...making hands with that and have lots of ideas for latex, time permitting...I have a couple of decapitated head fountains I made last year and a few other stuff all for the out doors...Inside the house I have unloaded about 10 totes of stuff...and am gleefully decorating the inside...My GF say it looks like Halloween vomited on my house already (I'll take that as a compliment): will try to get photos up as the projects are comleted and I figure out photo bucket......couldn't have done most of it without your guys inspirations! Thanks again... :zombie: 
Lisa


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When I started out four years ago (I know, the flyer says it's my third year, but I don't count the first two attempts), I almost exclusively used store-bought items. Year two saw less of that as I found lots of great resources and inspiration from haunters on the Halloween-L.

For the third year, I bought a few tombstones to make the cemetery larger, but that was it.

Now, I do like to go look at what's out and about in the local shops, but I really rarely buy something unless it's a VERY good looking piece (i.e. not cute, and has a good amount of detail to it). But even still, I usually wait until the day after sales because the prices of the store bought stuff is out of hand most of the time.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know what you mean, Zombie..

I have noticed this year is seeing alot less "cutsie" props, and more realistic, though humorous props..(dancing skull pirates, and tombstones that play thunder and insult you at the same time).

I do hate those inflatable lawn balloons! WTF?!!


I only pray I have a pellet gun in my car when I drive by one!

I do suggest suporting your local retailers, lest they say "forget it! I'm not making money on Halloween!"..Brrrrr..I just felt a chill.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This is my 2nd year for building props. I have always try to build something for Halloween. I think it has gotten better every year. I know it is only year 2. LOL.

I went from this in 2004:









to this in 2005:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The ToTs will be blown away by your crypt this year Deathouch! A very nice bump from the previous year. 

The bad thing is you'll have to top yourself in 2006. You won't be able to keep yourself from doing it "bigger and better" the next year. But hey, that's the fun of building this stuff!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is when the xanax comes into play. By then I will really be having panic attacks. Right now I am planning on making a new Pumpkinrot and a new Magic Mirror in 2006. My wife won't let me do that 20 foot giant that I saw on the internet. But, she is willing to let me do a smaller version of it. Of course, it won't be a giant then. Can everyone see the pictures from my previous post. I went to the computer downstairs and now I don't see them. I must of done something wrong.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Death Touch, I see 'em just fine. That crypt looks pretty kick ass.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is weird, I went to another computer and it did the same thing. It only seems to do that with Halloweengallery.com. I don't know why. Maybe the link I am using. Anyone use Halloweengallery. I use photobucket too, but wanted to see if I would have problems.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

This is only my second year truly building props...just beginning my venture into motors and the like (I'm not very technical). Last year I was really ambitious though and built a fire pit, haunted cabinets, and some photos with glowing eyes...(ok so it was ambitious for me!)...I also did some Mods on some store bought stuff. This year, however, I've already built two corpses and I've begun working on tombstones and the cemetery fence with columns and I've got a windshield wiper motor kicking around that i'm going to use for SOMETHING...


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

How about a hangman with that wiper motor? fairly inexpensive and looks amazing...just a thought...I hope to pull that one off as well this year, time and money permiting...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Using a wiper motor for a hangman worked out better than I expected. I highly recommend it's use for that. As for money permitting, I spent about 20 bucks for all the fittings, noodles and pipes. construction is straightforward, but you have to mess around with the mechanism to make sure it pushes the rod rearward and not rock forward and jamming. If I had one piece of advice, it would be to make DAMN sure that wiper motor is SECURE in the frame. PVC cement is a must. Anyone need help with thiers, feel free to email me from my site, or ask here in the forums..I would be happy to help!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Great idea for the wiper motor...looks like I'll be adding a Hangman to my collection of DIY props for the year! Thanks!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Avid builder here. If I get store bought its usually to customize and attach to a built prop.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok,first off, I want to commend you, Skullandbone for your website..It is beautifully designed and your props are AMAZING!

I just had to write this post to tell you all, GO TO HIS SITE!..check out the prop section on corpsing a bucky, and look at the Picture of the Bucky with the Panty hose first put on..I nearly fell out of my chair laughing at this one!!

Bolt that pelvis, Skullandbone! HAHA...

and thanks for the entertainment...

Bob


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Ok,first off, I want to commend you, Skullandbone for your website..It is beautifully designed and your props are AMAZING!
> 
> I just had to write this post to tell you all, GO TO HIS SITE!..check out the prop section on corpsing a bucky, and look at the Picture of the Bucky with the Panty hose first put on..I nearly fell out of my chair laughing at this one!!
> 
> ...


I'll second that!

Great looking site and wonderful looking props. Excellent yard lighting tutorial as well. Thanks for sharing all that great work Skullandbone!

http://skullandbone.com


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey SkullAndBone,

Great site and Great props. I have a quick question.

How do you get the look of this prop?

http://skullandbone.com/page_07.htm

What kind of blue lights do you use to get the effect ? 
and what kind of painting technique did you use to get that effect.


----------



## mrhalloween (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been making props for a long time! When I was a teenager I made my first ones! A hollowed out wig head, the reflector form a flashlight and a cheap mask. A wire coat hanger shoved into the bottom of the head and covered with an old window shear! I made several and ran them off a single 6volt battery in a box I made with switches to turn the individual "ghosts" on and off! Hid them in the trees along the driveway, and we didn't see any TOT's that year at all!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Skullandbones, now I now your site. That is that site that John from Pumpkinrot.com said he checks out all the time. You have some really nice stuff. But, you need more photos.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I too am a big fan of SkullandBone...Rob is very talented indeed!
I can't wait to finish my first bucky corpse. If it turns out half as good as Rob's I'll be extremely happy! 

...and I thought putting pantyhose on my own legs was hard, HA! Try getting them on a bucky!! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Just curious if anyone else who visits here builds any of their own stuff. I do as it's the best way to get exactly the kinds of props you want. Alot of the stuff on the market is either too cutesy, too cheesy, or too damned expensive.
> 
> Any ambitious haunters frequenting this site?


I build all my moving props and caskets. But most of the static stuff I buy and tweek it. There just isn't enough time to do it all anymore.

Well, with one big exception! I'm going to do something for this $20 Prop Contest you're hosting


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! Skullandbones your site is very cool indeed. I really dig the grave diggers. yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I buy a few things (skulls, a Bucky and a couple of Thrifty's) but I build most of the props in my display. Last year I made a few corpses based on Pumpkinrot's designs and methods. I also have a talking Grim Reaper using Scary Terry's ISD driver boards. I use a couple more of the ISD boards for local scares like sounds coming from the bushes (owl hoots, cat screeches and like that). Gets 'em every time. Here's a few pics of last year's efforts:
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-2193


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks nice Otaku.
I see why the pumpkinrot is so popular!

Jeff


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks! The corpses are really fun to build. It took me a couple of tries to get the look I wanted, and now I can't wait to get started on the next ones. It's amazing what can be done with paper mache. I see you know of Pumpkinrot - you should also check out what Bill at www.spookyblue.com has done with John's methods.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the fCG. I guess the person in front is his wife?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Shot to the top for all you new members...Do you build your props as opposed to buying them? If so, why? What are the advantages/disadvantages to each?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't have the dollars to buy, and it's more fun to use creativity to build.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I make most of my stuff. You just cant buy good stuff here with out losing an arm and a leg.. literally. So I do the best I can. Its hard to remember in the dark they look better, cuz I want them to look great in the light too...


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It all depends on what it is, how much it costs, and if I want it bad enough as to whether I buy or build. If it's cheap enough I buy. If I can't afford it or can't find it reasonable then I build. For example, lifesized props usually run over $100. I can't afford to spend that much on a prop but I have mastered being able to make them for about $10.00 rather quickly so I go that route. So far I don't have over $50.00 in a prop so I'm think I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

We don't have a whole lot of props in our haunt. But, that we do have, I venture to say it's 50% purchased, 25% Donated and 25% created. The reason being is:

1) In a commercial haunt, people are expecting to see fabulous things and I'm not a fabulous propbuilder

2) I just don't have the time

When I was giving haunts in my garage, I built just about everything. A couple of years ago, I was pumping out props every week. Now, I have to concentrate more on marketing and advertising. It sort of takes the fun out of it, ya know...


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> When I was giving haunts in my garage, I built just about everything. A couple of years ago, I was pumping out props every week. Now, I have to concentrate more on marketing and advertising. It sort of takes the fun out of it, ya know...


Empress that just made my heart sink quite a few feet  I realize business is difficult at times (I own and run one myself 7 employee's 13 years) and a non profit is even more challenging for sure. If it aint fun then it aint worth it ! Thats my motto so we need to change that somehow for you ?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I build about half or more of the props that we have. I like the creativity of Halloween. Halloween should fun. If scaring the crap out of little kids is fun- have at it. If cutesy kid friendly yard balloons are fun ( the bane of Morbius) then go that route. For me, I like coming up with the scenes and using both static props and animatronic. I am a hacker. Why reinvent the wheel? If I can use something from another prop cheaper and easier than to start from scratch - why not? 

Last year, I built ScareFX's Hanging Cauldron witch and the scene that was in was one of the big hits of my house.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

ruafraid said:


> Empress that just made my heart sink quite a few feet  I realize business is difficult at times (I own and run one myself 7 employee's 13 years) and a non profit is even more challenging for sure. If it aint fun then it aint worth it ! Thats my motto so we need to change that somehow for you ?


ruafraid,

it IS very challenging for me. Most of the time, I'm doing everything on my own. Last season, I ran myself into the ground. But, I did get a chance to do something I've always wanted to do which was work a drop panel. GREAT FUN! When the haunt was all over, I collapsed and was sick for several months.  
This season is different. We have just about all our walls built already, things are falling into place a lot easier and I'm learning from a friend to delegate. Unlike last year, I have an Assistant this year and she's great! So, I'm thinking I'll get a chance to have a bit more fun this season. It just won't be in the form of propbuilding. I built one prop this year (MM Death Angel) whish was a great accomplishment for me. The crew and I will have to build quite a few dummies (10 of them for our Bus Scene). I will probably have to do a few more things, but nothing elaborate and that's because of the way I build my mazes and scenes. Patrons NEVER take the time to look at all the props and decorations and that is the reason why I stopped becoming so elaborate with propbuilding. We are a fast paced haunt. Once people come in and get past the Greeter, they are traveling. Always scare 'em forward! :devil:

Thanks for being concerned for me.  When I started this, I gave myself five years for things to be as they are. Afterward, I figured the haunt would be self sufficient and I wouldn't have to work as hard. This is year #2. We'll see.....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What, you can buy this stuff!?! Damn I didn't know that! LOL 

I build everything I can, I'll be the first to admit that I go overboard, and I don't plan on changing anytime soon. Why use a $5 bucky skull in a prop when you can work a couple of hours and caste a mache one LOL! I enjoy building and setting up more than anything. I must admit I recently bought a Parallax prop controller, didn't build one, but I am creating custom software to run it. Guess I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been known to build a few things, here and there...

I'll admit an affinity for ACC Bucky's as props (have 2), and BagOBones (buying some more this year...made a countdown sign from one last year)

I have some store bought stuff, but most of the items I put out for Halloween are my own creation or modifications of store bought crap...


I did manage to sculpt a "Vilethings" marionette for last year (I fly it over my yard on a length of 50lb test fishing line - almost invisible during the day, absolutely invisible at night)...used fiberglass instead of latex for the outer skin, and it survived almost a month of exposure with absolutely no ill effects...


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

umm, I think we all make out own props....its like the only way to get it done right

i hate store bought props...usually. some of them are really cool, but thats not very often


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Ugly Joe said:


> I've been known to build a few things, here and there...
> 
> I'll admit an affinity for ACC Bucky's as props (have 2), and BagOBones (buying some more this year...made a countdown sign from one last year)
> 
> ...


I like your flying ghost. It's not the stereotypical axeworthy ghost that everyone sees. Did you have a problem with the weight? What is the skeleton/ghost made out of?


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

madmax said:


> Everything I have is made by me....well almost everything. I do buy my mask and some heads (you can't beat a ready made and painted head for $7.00).
> 
> I was cleaning out my garage, a couple weeks ago and what was in it would look like junk to most people. But some how I turn that junk into a prop.
> 
> ...


Wow, that only cost $30? That's incredible work!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ugly Joe said:


> ... I did manage to sculpt a "Vilethings" marionette for last year (I fly it over my yard on a length of 50lb test fishing line - almost invisible during the day, absolutely invisible at night)...used fiberglass instead of latex for the outer skin, and it survived almost a month of exposure with absolutely no ill effects...


Very cool. Eric's props on Vilethings have inspired many of us. It's amazing how many people have one of his simple pop-ups or copies of one of his other props. That's a good marionette Ugly Joe.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Beepem said:


> umm, I think we all make out own props....its like the only way to get it done right
> 
> i hate store bought props...usually. some of them are really cool, but thats not very often


So true Beepem. However, I do like a nice latex mask or a prop from a good sculp. One day I'll try to learn to work with clay and make a mask.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> So true Beepem. However, I do like a nice latex mask or a prop from a good sculp. One day I'll try to learn to work with clay and make a mask.


ScareFX,
I took a look at your site and you're a fan of Death Studios, aren't you? I know I sure am. Your yard is kickin'!! :smoking:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Empress Nightshade said:


> ScareFX,
> I took a look at your site and you're a fan of Death Studios, aren't you? I know I sure am. Your yard is kickin'!! :smoking:


Guilty as charged Empress!  Jeff Death makes some very fine masks.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

MrKlaw - as far as the "flying" skeleton goes, it weighs in around 5 lbs or so...

I carved the skull, spine, and arms from foam (kind of like the pink or blue stuff - but's it's a yellowish color where I get it), and the ribs were some fabric with fiberglass resin applied.

Once I had all of the foam carved, I slathered it in white primer (lots - and covered every freaking inch of it), and applied fiberglass resin.

I painted it after that - however, upon reflection, the fiberglass resin was almost the color of bone once dried, and if I had just used some Minwax stain, I may have been able to somewhat decently age the bones without having to paint (the painting was actually more of a chore than fun - I just couldn't seem to get the right tones).


Hope that helps...it was a pretty fun project to do!


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Count me solidly in the 'making' category.

I have some decorative pieces that I get on sale after Halloween, mostly stuff that's too difficult or intricate to fabricate myself. 

I built my Halloween set last year, and am building all of the main props and decorations this year. My wife says that puttering in the garage is keeping me mellow.

Shameless plug: schie2k.com


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll weigh in on this, but a bit more on the other end of the spectrum. While I have built some large props ( cemetery fence, columns, toe pincher, large throne-like chair, etc) I have almost no (read zero, zip, nada) skill with electronics or pneumatics. I also don't dabble in latex, monster mud (although this looks fun), or other mediums used by a lot of prop builders. I have made some nice pvc frame monsters, but will also spend money on good masks and some of the detailed latex/foam static props, as I believe these create a great visual image to the crowd on H night. I will also buy some of the nicely detailed hard foam head stones that come out each year. To me, the 20-30 bones is worth it, and while I could spend hours carving, dremelling and painting my own creations, I put some arbitrary value on my time and frustration level! While my budget is far from unlimited, I can justify the cost of purchasing things as opposed to finding time to make them. I DO plan to make a version of scarefx's witch stirring a cauldron this year. Plan to use two witches, with one stirring while the head on the other turns. I think I can pull this off but will likely be picking some brains as the project evolves. I am totally in awe of some of the stuff produced by forum members. I think there would be a large market for some of these items should there ever be duplicates built for sale!


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

My first choice is always to make, if my (or my husband's skills...... make that willingness) are up to the job. I buy masks usually-haven't dabbled in the mache yet, though Lauriebeast is going to help me out with that soon. Although I have to cop to buying my crank rig and my pneumatic jumper. My husband likes to check it out visually first and then copy. Sometimes directions online are terrible and end up costing you more than buying one for an example. Tombstones - I do my own and love every minute of it. Crank ghost (marionette) I also do myself. Some people buy them, but I like making it. 

IMHO, when you make a prop, it becomes yours. Not to know Christmas - but everyone has the same decorations as everyone else or the next street over. Halloween is the chance to be yourself and make it personal. Gotta love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

im kinda a build it all, or a buy the blucky and fix him up...like I plan on buying a ghost that flies back and forth on a cable, but im going to rip off the existing ghost and make ny own one thats scary


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I always chuckle when I see this thread title pop up... like really... does anyone here BUILD props???


----------



## Skrew2nite (Jul 8, 2006)

I usually build my own props allthough I do buy a far amount of stuff and gore it up or repaint it. Some things you have to buy you cant really build such as spiders, rats, mice, snakes, skeletons either bluckies or buckies but of course your gonna gore em' up!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

The reason I get 300+ T.O.T's a year is because I build my own things. NOTHING like all of you have though! I am in awe of all your creativity. I have to admit though I have stolen ideas from all of you. This year, I too discovered Pumpkin Rot and VileThings sites. So I am creeping things up in my cemetary with my own scarecrow and grave ghoulsand a skel FCG marrinette. I agree with the majority here that the props available for purchase pale in comparison with those that we build ourselves. Right now it is crunch time and I have to finish my skell marionette and the groundbreakers I have started before trying to build a pop up. The wife gets upset if I flit from project to project....LOL imagine that! Keep posting all your good ideas.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

spokanejoe said:


> The reason I get 300+ T.O.T's a year is because I build my own things. NOTHING like all of you have though! I am in awe of all your creativity. I have to admit though I have stolen ideas from all of you. This year, I too discovered Pumpkin Rot and VileThings sites. So I am creeping things up in my cemetary with my own scarecrow and grave ghoulsand a skel FCG marrinette. I agree with the majority here that the props available for purchase pale in comparison with those that we build ourselves. Right now it is crunch time and I have to finish my skell marionette and the groundbreakers I have started before trying to build a pop up. The wife gets upset if I flit from project to project....LOL imagine that! Keep posting all your good ideas.


Welcome to the forum spokanejoe.  You should introduce yourself in the Welcome Room. Post some pics of your props too. Prop building is BIG FUN!


----------

